# Can't get Multiquote to work



## Greg Boeser (May 19, 2019)

When I try to quote a post using multi-quote, I get a message "Oops no messages were selected"
The "quote" tab remains highlighted on the original post, but does not transfer.


----------



## Wurger (May 20, 2019)

If you want to multi quote you have to click once the Quote option on the right and bottom corner of the post you are going to quote.






By one click on the option you will add the post to the list of quoted messages. The info about that is displayed on the grey bar that appears at the top of the screen





But if you click the option one more time or twice for the post , you delete the quoted post from the list. I guess that may be the reason for getting the error message. Just the list of quoted posts is "empty". The confiramtion of the action is also displayed on the grey bar at the top.





If there is no post added to the list , your post window at the bottom of a thread page should look like that one below... no multi-quote button





But if there is one post at least on the list , the button for multiquotation appears automatically...





If you click the button the small window with the list of all added messages for quotation will be opened. In the window you can delete each of posts separately. Or quote them all when hit the Quote Messages button...





When you clck the Quote Messages button all posts are paste to your replay window at the bottom of the thread page. There you can addd/write your answers or comments to each post .





Just please keep in mind that your writing should be put behind the last qouataion tag of each attached post. Actually it is better to move the coursor to the line below. Just set ( click ) behind the last bracket and hit the Enter key that move the coursor to the line below. When all is ready for sending hit the Post Replay button.


----------



## Greg Boeser (May 20, 2019)

Right. That's how it's supposed to work, and has in the past.
But lately when I do that it has not worked.
But by posting this, it now seems to be working again.
Thanks.


----------



## Wurger (May 21, 2019)




----------

